# PE status rewards



## ADB (Dec 16, 2011)

I get a $1.50/hr raise for getting my license. A buddy of mine got a handshake and was told it was a benefit for his career (by his boss). At my company, they are able to increase their allowable work load based on the number of licensed professionals employed. So there is an obvious benefit to my company as well. I have heard of others who get a 1-time bonus. Just wanted to see what the overall financial benefits are for getting licensed.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 16, 2011)

I got a one time bonus of $2500 at the time but that was 4 or 5 years ago. It was right as the housing bubble burst and I was working for an engineering company that did primarily land development work at the time so I wasn't complaining. Now I am with the US Army Corps of Engineers and I don't think you get anything here.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Dec 16, 2011)

Most people get a raise. Mine was around 10%.


----------



## SparkyJ (Dec 16, 2011)

I was told not to expect anything. Other companies where I have worked had a one-time pre-tax bonus of about $3000.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats is all I got. But i wasn't taking the test it for that...it was for future opportunities.


----------



## SparkyJ (Dec 16, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Congrats is all I got. But i wasn't taking the test it for that...it was for future opportunities.


Me, too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 16, 2011)

So was I, but had I not gotten a raise, I was thinking of taking advantage of a future opportunity.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 16, 2011)

Depends on the company.

My office gives out a $1500 check as a congrats; then throw all successful individuals a lunch party for the entire company and typically the department will be allowed to take the successful individual and the rest of the department members out to lunch or dinner with everyone's significant other.

No real raise to speak of.


----------



## willsee (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is another thread this was discussed in: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=14835

I have yet to get a raise since I passed my PE in IL and my firm is in KY. They said we would talk when I got my KY license but also made mention that I got my license a year earlier then they expected.


----------



## SparkyJ (Dec 16, 2011)

willsee said:


> Here is another thread this was discussed in: http://engineerboard...showtopic=14835
> 
> I have yet to get a raise since I passed my PE in IL and my firm is in KY. They said we would talk when I got my KY license but also made mention that I got my license a year earlier then they expected.


What do you suppose they would do if you quit the company and got a better job earlier than they expected?


----------



## willsee (Dec 16, 2011)

SparkyJ said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another thread this was discussed in: http://engineerboard...showtopic=14835
> ...


That would involve me moving and I work for a good company. One of the owners was just taken off guard when he found out I got my PE.


----------



## Jordan S (Dec 17, 2011)

I got a $500 bonus. I had already received my raise for next year, which was quite substantial, and was told my PE wouldn't be taken into account for salary this year, though from talking with others around the office, it should merit a nice increase on my next salary adjustment.


----------



## geo pe (Dec 17, 2011)

I just got a "congratulation" email... but I consider it is for one's own benefit and career growth!


----------



## Gordapeak (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! I have "pre-negotiated" a $5k bonus and a $10k raise, assuming MD ever gets off the results and I did pass. Got to say I feel well treated!


----------



## oilfieldsteve (Dec 20, 2011)

geo pe said:


> I just got a "congratulation" email... but I consider it is for one's own benefit and career growth!


my wife and i are both PE's in the same company. We both got a congratulatory email, and that's it.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2011)

I feel bad for you folks in this economy, in 05 when I got my PE, I got a $5K bonus and a better than average raise. Times are so different now that I dont know if stuff like that happens anymore..

maybe in the future,,,,


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 20, 2011)

My boss took me out to dinner, so I guess I got like a $20 bonus.


----------



## palvarez83 (Dec 20, 2011)

I got a 2k bonus the first time. The second time I got a kick to the groin. :beat: I fear what will happen the 3rd time. :hang:


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Dec 20, 2011)

Its definitely a different landscape in these times, but there is still extreme value in having your PE, value that may not initially be measured by monetary means, but by opportunity and experience that will eventually lead to those rewards we all desire. New opportunities arise when we are able to:


Stamp and seal designs

Bid for government contracts

Perform consulting services

Offer services to the public

Be principal of a firm


In a down economy, its all about leveraging what we got. Becoming a PE, if nothing else, should (not saying that it will) give us a little bit more job security because we are theoretically more qualified for a larger bucket of tasks. I hope to see everyone here get what they desire in the near future, keep working hard. Have a good day everyone...


----------



## fba0861 (Dec 20, 2011)

I get to suffix "PE" on my email signature.

And get back the money I spent on the reference materials and the exam fee.


----------



## chemicalpe (Dec 20, 2011)

I got $500.00. Oh well, something is better than nothing!


----------



## gt2004 (Dec 21, 2011)

I just passed Oct 2011 and am getting a $1,000 award. No raises, but it will open up a lot of opportunities within the company for me.


----------



## Coastal Engineer (Dec 29, 2011)

SparkyJ said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats is all I got. But i wasn't taking the test it for that...it was for future opportunities.
> ...


Same here. I obtained my P.E. because the company that I work for requires the P.E. or chartered license for the higher level engineering roles.


----------



## Jacob_PE (Dec 29, 2011)

I got reimbursed for my MO board application fee, exam cost, hotel stay, dinner the night before and breakfast/lunch/dinner the day of the exam.

I also got a 10% raise and an instant boost in the credibility of all my engineering opinions.


----------



## SparkyJ (Dec 29, 2011)

Jacob said:


> I got reimbursed for my MO board application fee, exam cost, hotel stay, dinner the night before and breakfast/lunch/dinner the day of the exam.
> 
> I also got a 10% raise and an instant boost in the credibility of all my engineering opinions.


You guys hiring electricals? I can relocate ...


----------

